# Motobecane Fixie Record (not actually a fixie?) vs. Fixie Track



## cboeke (Oct 4, 2014)

Save Up To 60% Off Fixie Track Bikes | Track Bikes | Fixie Gear | Single Speed Bicycles | Motobecane singlespeed bicycles | Save up to 60% off list prices
Save Up To 60% Off Save Up To 60% Off Single Speed Fixie Track Bikes + Custom Colored Aero Rims 2015 Motobecane Track Custom Aero Rims +Free Brakes

I was looking at both these bikes and decided I want to go with the former for the reason of an Al frame. Everything else seems to be the same except the former does not have the fixed gear hub that the latter has. How much work/parts are required to convert the SS into a fixie? I currently own a cheap Mongoose conversion and really like the feeling of a fixie. 

I know I posted in the general fixie forum but I was looking to also hear any feedback on either of these bikes. Also I was comparing the tables and they don't both list CF but the advertising on both bikes titles is that they come with CF. Just kinda confused on this aspect...


----------



## cboeke (Oct 4, 2014)

andyzee said:


> thanks for info..


Thanks for the helpful reply...


----------

